# 3 man striper limit on Livingston 1/19



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

Yesterday was a great day with fast limits of whites but today my dad, Michael, and I decided to go out in search of the illusive Lake Livingston stripers. We made a couple of stops and found nothing but whites and then decided to go the edges of the river until we saw markings on the side imaging that resembled striper. Finally we found them and they were thick. We had to cull though about 75 to pick out our limit of keepers ranging from 18" to 20". Every one we caught was a male so I guess all the females are further up the river. All stripers were caught on flukes as we couldn't keep the whites off anything smaller.The two really fat ones had 4" gizzard shad in their bellies. I've never seen the side imaging any more lit up with fish than it was today.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Fine mess o zebras, congratz!!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

*Wow, thats a wrap*

I just decided to head up tomorrow.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice catch, and fish.


----------



## ChrisH2 (May 22, 2010)

*Nice*

Great job! nice fish


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow! Very impressive! Would you mind doing a story about how you rig and work the bait set ups? I'd like to see if Somerville whites and Hybrids respond the same way. I saw your post prior to your trip, but had commitments for the weekend already. You're definitely onto something here.-Mike


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Awesome Day! I bet that was a fun day. Nothin like father son time on the lake...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Sweet! Good job guys!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow look at them belly.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice job 


Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Awesome looking fish Nice catch.


----------



## csmcg (Jan 20, 2008)

Great job. You are the man!


----------



## charliep (May 17, 2011)

Not only are these guys great fishermen, they are true gentlemen from a great family.


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words Charlie, and yes Mike I will make a post describing in greater detail what we look for in the winter. I am in the process of becoming a 2cool sponsor and want to get that wrapped up before I start any promotions.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Great pics, thanks


----------

